# What's your favorite protein?



## Sicwun88 (Feb 16, 2020)

Wanted to know what everyones favorite brand of protein powder is?

I usually use isopure, I believe protein powders are like, tools,cars, food..."you get what you pay for"

Although I do always check things on clearance sales, when you read the ingredients on any product,
The 1st ingredient is what it mainly consist of,

As long as it is a good form of whey & only 2-3g of sugar, I'll buy it! But isopure is my 1 at choice.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2020)

I use Now Sports whey protein isolate. 

It's 100% whey, no fillers, no sweeteners, no nothing else.

Tastes like wet cardboard though, but I use Gatorade powder for the carb source, so there's the flavoring.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 16, 2020)

Muscle monster. Get it at a gas station... chocolate is much better then vanilla.

I’ve reached the point where whey is whey.... it’s all more pure then a chicken breast so does it really matter?


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2020)

Optimum Nutrition chocolate malt. F’n delicious.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Feb 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Optimum Nutrition chocolate malt. F’n delicious.



Agreed. I currently use PHD at the moment, but my go-to for taste is 100% ON.


----------



## So1970 (Feb 16, 2020)

My favorite protein is meat. Tonight crawfish


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 16, 2020)

green beret peanut butter


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 16, 2020)

Whey and casein powder hands down Optimum Nutrition.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 16, 2020)

Syntha 6 vanilla ice cream and strawberry are the best tasting protein powder I have ever had. Granted, they have 4g of sugar, but it's worth every gram. I put a scoop of vanilla with some ice coffee in a shaker bottle in the morning. I only do 1 scoop a day of this.

Isopure cinnamon bun cassein is really good too for casein powders. I do a scoop before bedtime. I don't get how they make this stuff taste so good without sugar.

I find the flavor ratings on bodybuilding.com are pretty useful and accurate.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 16, 2020)

labdoor.com is a good place to go to see where your protein powders rate.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 16, 2020)

NutraForce protein powder along with our moose in the freezer.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Animal whey chocolate has been my go to for over a year now.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 16, 2020)

Synths six and MTS machine whey are some I’ve tried that I’ve enjoyed.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 16, 2020)

Body Fortress vanilla.  $16.88, plus I read an article that said it measures up to a lot of the higher priced brands.

https://www.cleanlabelproject.org/p...A0UOESB_g4-XzkY6tVoOrW7fhA7F8gEIaAuwwEALw_wcB


----------



## D_Titan88 (Feb 16, 2020)

I use Amplify XL I have been for over 15 years it's expensive but it has 5 different types of protein. Quick release blend Whey Protein Concentrate, whey protein Isolate, Whey protein hyrdrolysate controlled release blend Egg Protein, 5 grams of glutamine,5.4 grams of Bcaa's and hydrogen blends per serving it's the best protein I've ever used u need quick and slow release protein for synthesis to occur


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 16, 2020)

Beef and chicken in that order.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2020)

So1970 said:


> My favorite protein is  cock meat. Tonight crawfish


 At least  your honest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Beef and chicken in that order.


x2 with the big man..Throw a shake in there once twice a day of some ON


----------



## Redemption79 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> green beret peanut butter


Is this the Redcon vegan stuff?  Have you had their MRE lite PB?  I'm curious how the two compare.  I found their MRE lite PB to be ok, but not as good as some other PB protein powders.  If the green beret is better, I'd buy a tub and try it.

I use PB protein powder in a number of things, so the flavor is important!


----------



## Redemption79 (Feb 18, 2020)

Beverly UMP is pretty good across the board,  I haven't had a bad flavor of UMP.
There are lots of good powders out there now, though.


----------



## ripper (Feb 18, 2020)

BiPro unflavored whey isolate.  I've gone through 3x 50lb sacks of this stuff over the years.

Never could do a flavor for more than about 1.75 lbs before those last few shakes almost triggered a vomit. Chocolate was the only one I could handle on the regular, but the unflavored BiPro i can mix in water and chug down no prob.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 18, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Beef and chicken in that order.


Beat me to it, I was going to say the kind that goes Mooooo!
Powder on the other hand, another vote for Optimum.


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2020)

I use this wonderful product called...

M. E. A. T


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

German89 said:


> I use this wonderful product called...
> 
> M. E. A. T



In ways that would make any man blush.


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> In ways that would make any man blush.



I had so many jokes lined up, but I didn't want to be the one to say them! :32 (18):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 18, 2020)

Body Fortress chocolate. 30$ for 5lb. Gone through 25lbs so far. Beef then chicken then fish,last pork. Don’t eat much pork other than bacon. Getting ready to order 1/4 beef from my buddy. :32 (1):


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I had so many jokes lined up, but I didn't want to be the one to say them! :32 (18):



Present them


----------



## Joliver (Feb 18, 2020)

Whatever is cheapest. It's a waste/byproduct of cheese manufacturing. If you pay a lot for it, you're living up to a lot of negative stereotypes of our proud people. Also, if I remember correctly, some of the expensive proteins were the furthest from their label claims. So there's that.


----------



## So1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> At least  your honest



Does it really read like that? On my page there was no cock.  hahaha  that's funny


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 18, 2020)

Redcon1 Ration (vanilla, mixes well with everything)
wait for the bogo sales and grab 2 5lb containers for $64.99.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 18, 2020)

I stick to whole food sources usually but if I can't stomach it post workout, ill sometimes use whatever whey protein I can get a good deal on from a reputable brand. Recently Vitamin Shoppe had strawberry whey from optimum nutrition for 75% off so I picked up a 5pounder. 

Struggling to get my last meal of the day in recently as my calories are getting pretty high, considering trying out Animal Meal or Redcon MRE as I believe whey is probably not the best choice outside of post workout.


----------



## CLIHAU (Feb 18, 2020)

Meat & Egg whites!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 18, 2020)

I always have liked Dymatize ISO100, taste is good and I believe its a quality powder


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Whatever is cheapest. It's a waste/byproduct of cheese manufacturing. If you pay a lot for it, you're living up to a lot of negative stereotypes of our proud people. Also, if I remember correctly, some of the expensive proteins were the furthest from their label claims. So there's that.


Your avi.. LMFAO.. Reminds me of this one time...

Living in the country so, does always laying on the side of the road. Mannn, i wish I still had this picture.  Drove past it twice just so we could snag a picture.  Some asshole put a, 'get well' balloon on it. My ex and I died laughing.  I'm still laughing. Good memory.  Thank you!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 18, 2020)

Redemption79 said:


> Is this the Redcon vegan stuff?  Have you had their MRE lite PB?  I'm curious how the two compare.  I found their MRE lite PB to be ok, but not as good as some other PB protein powders.  If the green beret is better, I'd buy a tub and try it.
> 
> I use PB protein powder in a number of things, so the flavor is important!



Yes the vegan....can't compare I haven't used anything else of theirs


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 18, 2020)

I was a Syntha 6 - chocolate-peanutbutter user for many years .. but thanks to Gibs and the BOGO over at Redcon1 I now enjoy the Dutch Apple Pie protein ... which is awesome ... and their containers are HUGE ... 2 of these may take me until some time in 2050 to use up .... :32 (19):


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 21, 2020)

muscle milk vanilla cream at 32grm of protien and the other is 100% whey protien at 64grms per (2) scoops and triple chocolate. and i add some blue berries and a banana to mine.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 22, 2020)

1st Phorm Phormula-1 for post workout and Level-1 any other time of day. 

Disclaimer: I’m sponsored by them, but used their products long before that.


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 21, 2020)

optimum nutrition, gold whey standard


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a new favorite...Jay Robb egg white protein powder - vanilla and chocolate.
Makes awesome protein ice cream too.


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 22, 2020)

Barbequed steak is king!


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 22, 2020)

For protien is hard to beat the incredible edible egg(sorry snake). They cheap nutritious and delicious!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I use Now Sports whey protein isolate.
> 
> It's 100% whey, no fillers, no sweeteners, no nothing else.
> 
> Tastes like wet cardboard though, but I use Gatorade powder for the carb source, so there's the flavoring.



Oh hell ya !


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 26, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> For protien is hard to beat the incredible edible egg(sorry snake). They cheap nutritious and delicious!!




Yea but an egg tastes complete as a texas omlette OR sunny side up with toast to absorb the yolk, otherwise tasteless and bland


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 26, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> For protien is hard to beat the incredible edible egg(sorry snake). They cheap nutritious and delicious!!



Agreed. I eat six a day (3 whole plus 3 whites) scrambled with sauteed spinach. Cheap as hell and I never get tired of them. For protein powder I like NOW for micellar casein and MuscleTech Premium Gold for whey.


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 26, 2020)

cant find it no more but the ON Banana was the shit. that was amaze


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 26, 2020)

Anabolic muscle builder strawberry is my favorite but is too expensive for my budget 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264687014986


----------



## Rigorhead (Apr 27, 2020)

I eat 6 scrambled eggs with cheese and salt and pepper every morning after my workout. I drink a couple of Fairl!fe protein shakes throughout the day. I prefer the vanilla, but the chocolate is pretty good too. I'm going for 200mg of protein a day, but sometimes I fall short.


----------

